# 2016 vrs 2015 US Collection Fees



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

another year. 

Well, per point $ goes from .14598 to .15178   or 3.97% increase  not bad

base point assessment up from $215 to $225 or $10 

Took me 20+ minutes to locate the invoice again. 

My deeded weeks' fees went up at a greater %.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 11, 2015)

How did you fare with The Club dues? There is a new formula this year for silver, gold and platinum members: $170 + (0.005 per point). Diamond is even applying this to Club Combo and Club Select points. 

Thus a platinum member with a minimum number of points (50,000) see their dues go from $280 last year to $425 this year. 

I'm just a "Valued" member (less than 15,000), my dues went from $225 to $235.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> How did you fare with The Club dues? There is a new formula this year for silver, gold and platinum members: $170 + (0.005 per point). Diamond is even applying this to Club Combo and Club Select points.
> 
> Thus a platinum member with a minimum number of points (50,000) see their dues go from $280 last year to $425 this year.
> 
> I'm just a "Valued" member (less than 15,000), my dues went from $225 to $235.



That is not what is reflecting on my silver account. The silver account has 3k points and the rest hoa separately  billed.

total "club" point bill for Silver account= $225 plus $455.34 (3k points*.15178)=$680.34  nothing like what you are mentioning.

my resale account. 17k points *.15178 = $2,580.26 plus* $225*=$2,810.26 including adra-roc  $5, which will be removed.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 11, 2015)

This year point owners in Hawaii and US collections are being billed at least these four line items:

Base Standard Assessment
Per Point Standard Assessment
The Club Base Collection Assessment
The Club per Point Collection Assessment 

For the US Collection the "Base Standard Assessment" is $225 (it's $250 for Hawaii). And the "Per Point Standard Assessment" is, as you note .15178 per point (0.15665 for Hawaii). This procedure, which computes the Collection's maintenance fees is unchanged from years past.  

Billing lines three and four are new this year. Last year it was a single line item "THE Club® Dues". Last year's dues were $215 value; $235 silver; $250 gold; $280 platinum. This year: value is $235; and silver, gold and platinum are $175 + .005 per point.

I'm obviously less familiar with the kind of bill you (johnrsrq) get for the assigned deeded week, and I'm generally unclear about how DRI treats resale points when it comes to Club dues (and when they are mixed with other points). 

The values on your bill look like the two maintenance fee lines on my bill (Base Standard and per Point Standard Assessments). Mine look like yours. In addition, I have charges for Club dues. 

Do you get charged for those dues? Is it on a separate bill?


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> This year point owners in Hawaii and US collections are being billed at least these four line items:
> 
> Base Standard Assessment
> Per Point Standard Assessment
> ...



I did last year. But, upon review the last fee is not there.  Shshhhh.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

*Loyalty Benefit changes*

Loyalty Benefit Changes
We want to remind you of a few Loyalty Benefit changes that became effective in 2015, or will be taking effect in 2016:
 Guest reservation fees: *You can assign one (1) Club reservation to a guest each year with no guest fee, to share
your Vacations for Life® with friends and loved ones*. *Additional guest reservation assignments will be provided
for a fee*.
 Upgrading your reservation: NEW in 2016, upgrade fees will be assessed per night, rather than per 7-night
reservation. As a Silver member, this means you will receive the option of using 14 nights of upgrades per calendar
year of arrivals, however you choose, at $18 per night.
 Points redemption for reimbursement: Travel and Cruise benefit programs involving points redemption for
reimbursement are under review at the time of this communication.
Diamond Luxury Benefits
 With the Diamond Luxury Cruise benefit, you can book selected Cruises and redeem points for up to 20% of
the cost of the cruise at the rate of 20 cents per point, at the time of booking.
 The Diamond Luxury Hotel benefit offers a similar value, choose a fabulous hotel from the selection offered
and redeem points for up to 20% of the cost of your stay at the rate of 20 cents per point, at the time of booking


was three guests this yr. no limit prior years. no indication on additional fee cost. currently $35 in excess.  These are the subtle losses. erosion.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

*other*

Dear Silver Member of THE Club®,
This year, Diamond Resorts International® (Diamond) has continued to expand THE Club® portfolio with new resort
affiliations, and has provided more choices with new benefits and extended Member Escorted Journeys and Member
Adventures around the world. These experiences are as diverse as exploring Antarctica or joining a Kenya Safari! Diamond
continues to provide you with the best vacation ownership offerings possible, without additional exchange fees, when you book
your reservations.
Your enclosed billing statement reflects a change in calculation for 2016 of which we want to make you aware. For 2016, THE
Club® fee is separated into* (2) two components*; a Base fee and a Per Point fee. Over the last several years we have continued to
expand the benefits and services available to our members of THE Club® and a revision was necessary in order to continue to
deliver the service and choices that you enjoy with your membership. THE Club® fee covers management of THE Club®, the
cost of providing THE Club® benefits and services to you, creation and distribution of THE Club® related collateral such as
the Annual Global Reservations Directory and Member Benefits Directory, membership cards, various printed and electronic
communications, and all other related products of THE Club®.
We would like to take this opportunity to recap some of the exciting additions to your Diamond membership in 2015, and
share new options and benefits for the upcoming year! Please refer to “What’s New” on your Member home page at
DiamondResorts.com for details and announcements throughout the year regarding new destinations and benefits.
New Resorts and Hotel Affiliates added in the past year that you are sure to want to visit!
 Great Wolf Lodge, New England Fitchburg, MA USA
 Club Quarters opp. Rockefeller Center New York City, NY USA
 The Jewel at Rockefeller Center New York City, NY USA
 Hotel Boutique at Grand Central New York City, NY USA
 World Center Hotel New York City, NY USA
 Club Quarters San Francisco San Francisco, CA USA
 Fairway Forest Resort Sapphire, NC USA
 Royal Kona Resort Kona, HI USA
 Aqua Kauai Beach Resort Kauai, HI USA
 Lawaii Beach Resort Kauai, HI USA
 Grand Pacific Hanalei Bay Kauai, HI USA
 The Cliffs at Princeville Kauai, HI USA
 Rincon Beach Resort Puerto Rico USA
 Franz Klammer Resort Telluride, CO USA
 The River Club Telluride, CO USA
 All Seasons Resort St. James Barbados
 The Star - Astral Residences Sydney Australia
 The Star - Astral Tower Sydney Australia
 The Star - The Darling Sydney Australia
 Treasury Casino & Hotel Brisbane Australia
 Jupiter Hotel and Casino Gold Coast Australia
 Anantara Vacation Club Oaks Shores Queenstown New Zealand
 Apartments Rothensteiner Vienna Austria
 Hotel Stabia Castellamare di Stabia Italy
 The Grand at Trafalger Square London England
 Anantara Vacation Club Bali Seminyak Bali Indonesia
 Anantara Vacation Club Bangkok Sathorn Bangkok Thailand
 Anantara Vacation Club Bophut Koh Samui Samui Island Thailand
 Anantara Vacation Club Phuket Mai Khao Phuket Thailand
Upon closing of our recently announced transaction with Gold Key Resorts, six resorts will be added to our global
portfolio. Five of these resorts are located in Virginia Beach, with proximity to the boardwalk and easy access to
entertainment and recreation. The sixth resort is located in Kitty Hawk., North Carolina on the Outer Banks. We expect
the transaction to close this Fall and hope you will consider adding these to your 2016 vacation destinations.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

*other2*

In addition, there are 12 new destination choices to explore across China, from Sanya to Beijing!
 Tangla Hotel Beijing Xicheng District
 HNA Grand Hotel West Beijing Shijingshan District
 Tangla Hotel Tianjin Heping District
 HNA Resort Yunqi Hangzhou Zheijing Province
 HNA Resort Huagang Hangzhou Hangzhou
 Tangla Hotel Shenzhen Longgang District
 HNA Beach & Spa Resort Haikou Haikou City
 HNA Business Hotel Downtown Haikou Haikou City
 HNA Resort Spa & Golf Xinlong Hainan Wanning
 HNA International Convention Center Sanya Sanya Bay
 Tangla Hotel Sanya Sanya Bay
 Anantara Vacation Club Sanya Sanya Bay
Cruise itineraries continue to be a member favorite. We are pleased to offer 2016 itineraries including an Alaskan cruise
which seems to be on everyone’s bucket list; a Western Mediterranean cruise departing from Barcelona with a port of call in
Cannes, France; a Baltic Capitals cruise in Europe that takes in six countries in nine days; and a Western Caribbean cruise
with ports of call in the Bahamas, Jamaica and Grand Cayman.
Member Escorted Journeys are a wonderful way to explore new lands and experiences with fellow members of THE Club®,
using a combination of points and cash. These tours are escorted by The Big Journey Company, who has been escorting our
member journeys for a number of years. The following journeys were made available for 2016 travel:
 Kenya Grand Safari January 19 and September 26, 2016
 Exploring New Zealand* February 12, 2016
 Northern Lights Cruise Norway February 25, 2016
 Grand Tour of South Africa* March 7, 2016
 Mysteries of Sri Lanka April 13, 2016
 Classic Peru May 14, 2016
 Italy May 25, 2016
 Classic Greece July 15, 2016
 Vietnam and Cambodia October 22 2016
 Essential Scotland September 16, 2016
*These Member Escorted Journeys are sold out for 2016 travel dates; please watch “What’s New” for 2017 dates to be announced.
Exclusive Member Adventures
Whether you are an adventurer or you know a friend or family member who would love a challenge, (or even use this as an
opportunity for fundraising for a charity), our Member Adventures are once-in-a-lifetime experiences to savor, enjoy and
remember for years to come.
 Climb Mt. Kilimanjaro October 6, 2016
 Walking the Great Wall of China October 19, 2016
 Exploring Antarctica October 28, 2016
Dedicated Members-only Club Experience Events are based at a Diamond managed resort and allow members to meet and
experience the local cultures, cuisine and countryside together. Our newest event, “Experience Spain”, explores the Malaga area of
mainland Spain with an optional 3-day extension to Madrid. “Experience the Lake District” is an exploration of the beauty and
history of an area of the English countryside, and can be booked with the Essential Scotland Member Escorted Journey to provide
a two-week holiday in the United Kingdom!
 Experience Spain at Los Amigos Beach Club: April 23, 2016 with an optional 3-day Madrid tour
 Experience Ireland at East Clare Golf Village: July 16, 2016 and September 17, 2016 with optional 3-day Dublin
tours following each
 Experience The Lake District at Pine Lake Resort: September 10, 2016
Diamond Instant Getaways
Book last minute vacations to exotic destinations around the world with 7-day stays available at reduced points values,
starting at only 3,000 points! This is an ideal benefit for flexible travelers maximizing their membership


----------



## post-it (Nov 12, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> How did you fare with The Club dues? There is a new formula this year for silver, gold and platinum members: $170 + (0.005 per point). Diamond is even applying this to Club Combo and Club Select points.
> 
> Thus a platinum member with a minimum number of points (50,000) see their dues go from $280 last year to $425 this year.
> 
> I'm just a "Valued" member (less than 15,000), my dues went from $225 to $235.



I'm also valued member but no statement online or in the mail for The Club Select at this time, only the maintenance fee billing.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, I got an email advising me my Club fee was due for 2016. My surprise was it was about $300 less (yes, LESS) than last year (SHHH). Unfortunately, it looks like another in the long line of screw ups from their (infamous) IT department.  I guess I'll have to wait a week or two for them to figure it out and rebill. For a company that encourages us to sign up our friends and neighbors, it seems a little inconsistent that they are decreasing the number of times we can do that (at no fee).


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 13, 2015)

either I was over-billed on my assigned deeded weeks' allocated points in the past several years or under-billed this year. The Club fee for my silver only reflected the purchased points * $ .05. A decent savings.

However, maybe they were not entitled to charge me on those points in prior years.

I just paid that account. Now, of course, they'll discover an error and re-bill the deficiency.

anyone have similar experiences or is my bill unique?


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 13, 2015)

I have talked with people who own deeded weeks and deposit them into the Club Select or Club Combo programs. This is not exactly the same as Johnrsrq's arrangement. Nevertheless, Diamond exchanges those weeks for points and the points count toward "loyalty" levels. 

These owners are seeing the $175 plus 0.005 per point fee on their bill. But the amounts are computed only for the developer points that are owned. The Club Select and Club Combo points are billed 0.005 per point as well, but this line item is not showing on the paper bill received in the mail. The fee is simply showing in the online account balance as an unspecified negative adjustment. 

My guess is this: if they were not going to charge you for all 15,000 points, then they would have billed you the flat $235 minimum fee they charge "valued" members.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 13, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> I have talked with people who own deeded weeks and deposit them into the Club Select or Club Combo programs. This is not exactly the same as Johnrsrq's arrangement. Nevertheless, Diamond exchanges those weeks for points and the points count toward "loyalty" levels.
> 
> My guess is this: if they were not going to charge you for all 15,000 points, then they would have billed you the flat $235 minimum fee they charge "valued" members.



My deeded week get more allocation than 15k points  and, I was charged roughly $300 or so more last year and at least the prior year.  Maybe they were not supposed to- I'm not sure if I want to open this can of worms until I know. 

 If they are wrong, least they can do is upgrade all my points to higher loyalty staus without charge and waive first year fees.


----------



## jlhtraveller (Dec 3, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> another year.
> 
> Well, per point $ goes from .14598 to .15178   or 3.97% increase  not bad
> 
> ...



Sorry. I'm still confused. How exactly is the Club Fee and Collection Fee calculated for a trust owner. I just purchased 14,000 points but have not yet been billed.


----------



## Michael1991 (Dec 3, 2015)

jlhtraveller said:


> Sorry. I'm still confused. How exactly is the Club Fee and Collection Fee calculated for a trust owner. I just purchased 14,000 points but have not yet been billed.



As an owner in the trust fund with fewer than 15,000 points, 2016 fees will be:

"US Point Standard Assessment" $225.00 (a fixed or base amount which is the same for every account)
"Per US Point Std Assessment" $2,124.92 ($0.15178 x 14,000pts -- a variable amount)

The sum of these two charges are your maintenance fees that are paid to the US Collection.	

If you are a member of The Club, that is, you purchased the points from DRI, you must pay dues. If you purchased your points resale, then you are not a Club member and you don't pay the dues. 

Dues for 14,000 points are: $235.00 

If you owned 15,000 or more points, the dues formula is:
$175 + half a cent per point
$175 + (.005 x points)


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 3, 2015)

*convoluted diamond billing issues and lack of customer service rep's knowledge*



Michael1991 said:


> As an owner in the trust fund with fewer than 15,000 points, 2016 fees will be:
> 
> "US Point Standard Assessment" $225.00 (a fixed or base amount which is the same for every account)
> "Per US Point Std Assessment" $2,124.92 ($0.15178 x 14,000pts -- a variable amount)
> ...


 
So , my Packer friends that say .... wait for it.....  well, the boom arrived



Michael1991 said:


> As an owner in the trust fund with fewer than 15,000 points, 2016 fees will be:
> 
> "US Point Standard Assessment" $225.00 (a fixed or base amount which is the same for every account)
> "Per US Point Std Assessment" $2,124.92 ($0.15178 x 14,000pts -- a variable amount)
> ...


 
So , my Packer friends that say .... wait for it.....  well, the boom arrived  the missing link with a higher amount 

22,000 points in  The Club fees                                   2015                2016

The Club Dues Silver                                                $ 235.00                   0
US Point Standard Assessment                                    437.94             455.34
US Base Standard                                                       215.00             225.00
The Club Point Standard                                                 0.0               180.50
The Club Base Standard                                                 0.0               275.00
The Club Point Collection Assessment                             0.0                 15.0

                                                                                 887.94              1,150.84                      29.6% increase overall in The Club fee

HOA fee                                                                     965                    1109
                                                                                 965                    1109

                                                                                1930                   2218     $288              14.92% increase in HOA (particularly mgmt fee)


Resale Account US collection (non club):

17,000 points   

US Base Standard                                                      215                    225          
Point Assessment                                                    2,481.66            2,580.26    $98.60               3.97%


----------



## chemteach (Dec 26, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has the current (2018) assessment rates for the "The Club" and for the US Collection.  I am trying to figure out my recent DRI bill.  They bill all my "Club" fees with the US Collection maintenance fee bill.  I own a mix of non-US Collection points and US Collection points.
I have looked online for the breakdown.  I can back calculate it, but was wondering if anyone has been able to find an online place where this information is listed.  I can't see it anywhere on DRI's site.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 27, 2017)

The US Collection base fee or standard assessment is $230
US Collection per point fee is $0.15936
This is in the Cover Letter for the bill and is posted on the web site.

The Club fees are a bit more complicated.
If you have only trust fund points and you have fewer than 15,000 the Club dues are $245. (A flat fee, there is no per point part.)
If you have only trust fund points and you have 15,000 or more, the Club base fee is $181.
If you have an assigned deed (regardless of whether you have trust fund points or not), the Club base fee is $285.
All trust fund points are billed $0.00518 for per point club dues.
All points derived from an assigned deed are billed $0.00988 for the per point club dues.


----------



## youppi (Dec 28, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> The US Collection base fee or standard assessment is $230
> US Collection per point fee is $0.15936
> This is in the Cover Letter for the bill and is posted on the web site.
> 
> ...


The wording for the club fee is different than last year.
This year, they say:$181+$0.00518 per point (minimum $245).
This changes the threshold from 15,000 to 12,355 .
Did you get confirmation from somebody that owns between 12,355 and 15,000 that they still pay $245 or now they pay more ?
Thanks


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 28, 2017)

youppi said:


> Did you get confirmation from somebody that owns between 12,355 and 15,000 that they still pay $245 or now they pay more ?
> Thanks



No, I haven't found confirmation yet. Still looking.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info!!  
Is this information anywhere on DRI's website?  My recent billing didn't show the breakdown for "The Club" fees.  Do you know if Club Combo points brought in with a US Collection purchase are billed at the 0.00518 per point or the 0.00988 per point cost?


----------



## youppi (Dec 29, 2017)

chemteach said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> Is this information anywhere on DRI's website?  My recent billing didn't show the breakdown for "The Club" fees.  Do you know if Club Combo points brought in with a US Collection purchase are billed at the 0.00518 per point or the 0.00988 per point cost?


0.00518


----------



## chemteach (Dec 29, 2017)

youppi said:


> 0.00518


Thanks so much!!  I really appreciate your help.


----------

